# Cray City here we come...



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Somewhere on the Mornington Peninsula backbeaches, is an underwater city ....here is a view of one of its rooms.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet footage Mat, it makes me homesick for Victorian crays. I remember the joy of finding sheltered cray-rich spots like that under the surge


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's amazing. I'm not a diver but I'm guessing that density of crayfish wouldn't be considered normal would it?


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Barra,
100 years ago the whole coast line was chockers with crayfish like this up to the intertidal zone. There are places Ive seen on Bass Strait where the crays are in 3 ft of water...and quite common. It a simple equation.. No Humans= Shitloads of crays.
Mat


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats awesome! 
I finally got my dive gear back from the shop (they had it for a month and a half), and now the cray season over here in sa closes this weekend!!
Next year.....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I once spoke to a guy that used to live in Cairns in the 70's.
He spoke of filling several potato sacks with crays within a mornings dive. 
Now, in half a dozen dives to the same area, I'm yet to see a cray.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Junglefisher, 
i was on a James Cook Unis Research vessel around 1981 out at broadhurst reef doing some R and D. wE left the vessel in an inflatable for a few hours, and when we got back the skipper was really depressed. He had been fishing from the vessel into the lagoon. He told me that in the early 70s he could fill up five rubbish bins full of fish in the time that we were away but now he could only manage to fill 2 rubbish bins. Hmmm. One rubbish bin could hold 70 kg of fish. Do people think we can keep doing this shit?
Mat


----------

